# Looking for G519 Parts!



## BemFan176 (Jun 21, 2021)

Looking for a proper Seat, truss rods, Dayton Huffman head badge, kickstand, and still looking for usable hubs front and rear. Any help on some of these pieces would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## DaGasMan (Jun 26, 2021)

I have a Bendix K , 36-10, hub and axel, if you're looking to go that route.
These are the correct size for the G519, but obviously don't have the
correct markings. Perfect for a tribute bike at a much lower price tag.
Let me know if you're interested, I can post photos.


----------



## BemFan176 (Jun 26, 2021)

DaGasMan said:


> I have a Bendix K , 36-10, hub and axel, if you're looking to go that route.
> These are the correct size for the G519, but obviously don't have the
> correct markings. Perfect for a tribute bike at a much lower price tag.
> Let me know if you're interested, I can post photos.



I may be interested in that! Could you send some pictures and what price you had in mind as well? Thanks!


----------



## DaGasMan (Jun 26, 2021)

There's two available. #1 is a 36-11 and #2 is a 36-10. Asking $100 each plus shipping.


----------



## BemFan176 (Jun 26, 2021)

Let me think on it for a little and let you know. I appreciate it!


----------



## DaGasMan (Jun 27, 2021)

Take your time and PM me if you want one. But don't take too long as the plan is to sell off
a bunch of things soon.


----------

